# Odd sores, Help.



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I sent these pics to my vet (how cool is that, they let their patients email pics of problems).- I did make an appointment for tomorrow.

At first I thought these were just some dark markings,but today I looked closer and they appear to be little growths/sores. On each side, just at the bottom of his whisker pads. He doesn't seem to fuss with them.

Anyone seen this?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Whenever I hear abort sores I think of ringworm. But I don't really know, ringworm doesn't always look the same but from those pictures it's hard to tell that they're anything but brown dots. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

They do actually protrude a bit and I can feel it like a scabby sore or growth. My vet is always able to see me same or next day. If not her then whomever is there (a group of 3 vets)

It does not seem to irritate him or bither him when I touch/examine it, but I'm not going to start playing with it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It kind of sounds like he put his face somewhere it doesn't belong. Are the whiskers/hair in the surrounding area stubby or broken?


----------



## BoBear (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice looking cat by the way!

Question? Are you feeding or providing water in plastic bowls? I had a cat that had similar sores on the face and a nasty one on the hind quarters and it was caused by the use of plastic pet food bowls. I pulled out some glass bowls from the cupboard and started using glass rather than the plastic and the sores healed up quickly. Something to discuss with the veterinarian...


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

BoBear said:


> Very nice looking cat by the way!
> 
> Question? Are you feeding or providing water in plastic bowls? I had a cat that had similar sores on the face and a nasty one on the hind quarters and it was caused by the use of plastic pet food bowls. I pulled out some glass bowls from the cupboard and started using glass rather than the plastic and the sores healed up quickly. Something to discuss with the veterinarian...


Feed him from my regular Corelle soup bowls


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

MowMow said:


> It kind of sounds like he put his face somewhere it doesn't belong. Are the whiskers/hair in the surrounding area stubby or broken?


Whiskers look just like in the pics


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Definitely looks environmental to me. Like he put his face on a hot burner or against something that irritated those two spots when he presses/pressed his face to it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

hal1 said:


> They do actually protrude a bit and I can feel it like a scabby sore or growth.


Could be ringworm, the round lesions can appear close together, explaining why there's two. Make sure to wash your hands after touching the spots, just in case.

Here's a picture I Googled of a kitty with ringworm in the same location:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

To me they look just like Muffin's cold sores. He gets them once in a while now, but he got them all the time when he was a kitten.

If you want to see if that's what they are start dosing him with l-lysine. 500mg/day to start. If it's cold sores they'll heal pretty quick.

...if they are cold sores it means your boy has feline herpes. The diagnostic tests for that aren't great, so Muffin hasn't been formally diagnosed, but the cold sores are a pretty clear sign.

It could be really bad acne, but that wasn't my first thought.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Definitely looks environmental to me. Like he put his face on a hot burner or against something that irritated those two spots when he presses/pressed his face to it.


Interesting thought, as they do appear to be the most anterior (forward) part. I've been pretty prudent about the stove (see counter surfing thread - ha-ha) I'll keep everyone updated as these threads are often useful to the next person


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Update on Toby's sores*

Vet just picked them off with her fingernail, it did look a little raw underneath, but not much. I could have done it but was concerned about opening up some kind of wound, so it was worth the $35 to bring him in.

She didn't think it was acne (which is usually on the chin). Thought that either he got in to something that crusted up there (I don't think so), reaction to plastic bowl (is Corelle plastic?), or maybe some type of sore that crusted over and healed up. She thought a sore was less likely based on the texture of what she picked off which she said seemed a little sticky. Other than messing with his face, Toby didn't seem bothered by us picking at these things

She just said to wait to see if it happens again, maybe switch to a stainless steel bowl.

She seemed a little puzzled by it, but I'm okay with that. I realize that vets don't have all the answers.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/151586-odd-sores-help.html


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad to hear it isn't anything serious. That Toby is sure a doll!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Tbh the more you describe the more it sounds like Muffin's sores.

I just searched my computer and photobucket for pics and can't find one of Muffin, but a quick Google search found this: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1358/761447285_4e5a7b7625.jpg

When Muff had sores this is what it looked like. They had a brownish scab on top and if I picked it off it was sticky underneath. They healed up really quick with daily lysine doses and polysporin twice a day.


----------

